# how do you determine your draw length?



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

i am in the market for a new bow and i dont remeber what my draw length is?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.huntersfriend.com/draw-length-weight.htm
or
[youtube:2w743dec]http://www.youtube.com/v/RdV8suofTsM&hl=en_US&fs=1[/youtube:2w743dec]


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

go to any proshop and they should be able to tell you


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> go to any proshop and they should be able to tell you


+1 Humphries in AF is awesome and set me up cheap.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

it varies a bit Nor if you are shooting a recurve, longbow or compound as the stances are not exactly the same, a general idea of draw length is hold your arms out to your sides fingers open and stand naturally, have a friend measure finger tip to fingertip in a straight line and divide that total by 2.5, this will be close to your draw for a compound bow.

most poor shooting is a result of people having too long of a draw set, (combined with poor form and release), I'd rather be shorter than longer, you start pushing the bow with your grip hand and lose back tension when the draw is too long.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

Packbasket, I don't believe that is the correct measurement. What you are describing is the Wingspan Method. The correct formula for the Wingspan Method is tip to tip - 15" then divide by two.

An example for me is (71-15)/2 = 28" draw length. Dividing by 2.5 would give a 28.4", which is too long by enough to give massive arm slap. The shorter the wingspan the more the 2.5 is too long. If you use that for a kid with 65" wingspan you get a 1" too long of a draw.

From there, I'd say you need another 1/2" shorter if you use a d-loop. Another is that some bow manufacturers measure their bows to the back of the riser rather than to the center of the grip pivot point which all compound the error into way too long of draw length for most people.

If you use that divide by 2.5 measurement, add a d-loop and buy a Mathews cam that size, you'd be behind your ear at full draw on a shorter draw length 

Just concuring that too long is easy to do and the wrong way to hedge if you don't have a shop close to go test out bows at.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> Packbasket, I don't believe that is the correct measurement. What you are describing is the Wingspan Method. The correct formula for the Wingspan Method is tip to tip - 15" then divide by two.


The way Packbasket described is the same way that it is described in the link that I listed above.


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks for the info guys! i am looking to buy a used bow otherwise i would of just went to a dealer


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

poacher 
if you would like to buy a used bow and are concerned about draw length. pick up a bow that has an adjustable draw length. this will give you some breathing room. 

Dont go with a Mathews bow. I shoot a Mathews bow and they are absolutely fantastic bows HOWEVER they are not a bow I would suggest to a new comer that doesn't want to go to the archery store and find out what his draw length is. The thing with a Mathews bow is they are draw length specific. meaning if you want to change your draw length you will need to purchase a new cam. "expensive" for a used bow.

any of the to methods above will get you close. However it will do you a world of good to pick up several bows in different draw lengths to see how they feel. It would do you a even better if you had someone that new what the heck they were doing fit you to a bow. I cant tell you how many guys I see who are to long in the draw and have imperfect form trying to shoot. 

Draw length is the first thing in archery you need to get correct!


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

i know this might be strange to a cityslicker but i am a long ways from a bow shop


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Are you looking to poach an animal with a bow, need a little more of a challenge? :mrgreen: Out of curiosity, why in the hell would you choose a name like that? :?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Well next time you head on in to town for supplies, hit a dealer find out your draw lengh, then take an inch off of it, this will be a good draw lengh and you will shoot better. KSL for used bows is good.


----------



## poacher (Sep 12, 2009)

da a bow is quieter no jk i only picked this name because jahan was already taken


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

poacher said:


> da a bow is quieter no jk i only picked this name because jahan was already taken


Fair enough. :lol:


----------

